# Tourists FROM your country



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ok, we have the thread on tourists coming to your country, but where do people from your country like to travel to most?

Here's the top 30 countries for UK residents in 2010.

Country No of visits

Spain 10.38m
France 9.06m
USA 3.24m
Ireland 2.97m
Italy 2.25m
Germany 2.08m
Portugal 1.87m
Turkey 1.82m
Netherlands 1.76m
Greece 1.67m
Poland 1.44m
Belgium 1.37m
Switzerland 0.89m
Cyprus 0.88m
India 0.85m
Egypt 0.67m
Austria 0.60m
United Arab Emirates 0.50m
Australia 0.45m
Malta 0.44m
China (inc HK) 0.44m
Pakistan 0.43m
Tunisia 0.42m
Canada 0.41m
Czech Rep 0.37m
South Africa 0.37m
Thailand 0.34m
Sweden 0.32m
Morocco 0.31m
Mexico 0.31m


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

For The Netherlands (16,6M inh):

These are 2010 numbers (by CBS), and are counted as the number of trips with at least one night spent in any kind of accommodation for touristic reasons (so not business travel):

Dutch people made 36,1M trips (average of 2,17 trips p.p.)
17,7M trips within The Netherlands
18,4M trips abroad

The average trip abroad lasted 11 days.
20% lasted 2-4 days
30% lasted 5-8 days
50% lasted 9+ days

Top destinations:
1. Germany: 3,23M (18%)
2. France: 2,86M (15%)
3. Belgium: 2,00M (11%)
4. Spain: 1,57M (9%)
5. Austria: 1,17M (6%)
6. Italy: 1,01M (5%)
7. Turkey: 0,80M (4%)
8. UK: 0,78M (4%)
9. Greece: 0,62M (3%)
10. USA: 0,43M (2%)
11. Far East: 0,38M (2%) (combined for some reason)
12. Norway/Sweden/Finland: 0,33M (2%) (combined for some reason)
13. Portugal: 0,32M (2%)
14. Switzerland: 0,31M (2%)
15. Egypt: 0,27M (1%)
16. Czech Republic: 0,24M (1%)
17. Luxembourg: 0,22M (1%)
18. Denmark: 0,19M (1%)
19. Caribbean: 0,17M (1%)
20. Hungary: 0,15M (1%)
21. Other: 1,38M (8%)


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In 2009 the residents of Metropolitan France made 21.3 million stays outside of Metropolitan France (with at least one night spent abroad) for personal reasons (so I guess that excludes business trips). The main destinations were:
- Spain: 3,325,000
- Italy: 2,434,000
- UK: 1,551,000
- Belgium and Luxembourg: 1,228,000
- Tunisia: 1,117,000
- Germany: 1,063,000
- Switzerland: 820,000
- Morocco: 818,000
- French overseas departments and territories: 680,000
- Portugal: 648,000 (many Portuguese immigrants returning home for the summer in that figure)
- United States: 589,000
- Greece: 499,000
- Turkey: 489,000
- Netherlands: 440,000
- Egypt: 387,000
- Austria: 297,000
- Gulf States + Saudi Arabia: 281,000
- Canada: 248,000
- Republic of Ireland: 239,000
- Scandinavia: 229,000
- Croatia: 198,000
- Dominican Republic: 164,000
- Vietnam: 153,000

Interestingly, Algeria, which was probably the number 1 tourist destination outside of Europe for the French people before 1962 is now totally down the rankings, with only 116,000 French tourists in 2009, probably 99% Algerian immigrants returning home for the summer.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ I should perhaps add that my UK figures include business trips. The ONS figures I used split the figure by broad region but not by individual country.

During the year in question:

16.1% of trips to North America
12.2% of trips to other European countries
12.6% of trips to the rest of the world

were business trips.

Total non-business trips were 48.92m in 2010; two years previously in 2008 when the pound was stronger and the economy stronger that figure was 60.09, very nearly 1 for each UK resident.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Of course these figures I posted are quite likely some underestimates. If we look at the air passenger traffic between Metropolitan France and the rest of the world we get this.

Top countries/territories that generated air passenger traffic between them and Metropolitan France in 2010:
- UK: 10,029,082 air passengers
- Spain: 8,511,180
- Italy: 8,169,646
- Germany: 7,247,159
- United States: 6,041,539 (much higher than the official total of American tourists in France and French tourists in the US, go figure!)
- Morocco: 5,132,587
- Tunisia: 3,825,590
- Portugal: 2,967,907
- Algeria: 2,866,777
- Switzerland: 2,715,676
- Netherlands: 2,399,930
- Turkey: 2,088,577
- Canada: 1,914,257
- China (incl. HK): 1,711,525
- Greece: 1,689,198
- Republic of Ireland: 1,564,863
- Belgium: 1,358,088
- Denmark: 1,170,286
- Egypt: 1,127,251
- Austria: 1,088,372
- Réunion: 1,086,420
- Guadeloupe: 1,068,049
- United Arab Emirates: 1,065,979
- Japan: 1,044,222 (incl. about 130,000 in fact travelling to and from New Caledonia)
- Brazil: 1,056,558
- Russia: 972,014
- Martinique: 968,491
- Czech Republic: 911,524
- Sweden: 898,429
- Israel: 855,039
- Poland: 776,233
- Norway: 702,011
- Romania: 623,565
- Finland: 559,065
- Mauritius: 549,255
- Lebanon: 525,717
- India: 521,697
- Dominican Republic: 499,501
- Hungary: 487,279
- Singapore: 474,104
- Mexico: 472,341
- South Korea: 440,986
- Thailand: 415,263
- Senegal: 404,925

In total there were 98.8 million air passengers between Metropolitan France and the rest of the world in 2010.


----------



## Dr_Cosmo (Nov 8, 2010)

With 60 billion € Germany, among all countries spent the most amount on international travel in 2011.

Most visited:
Spain
Italy
Turkey
Austria

Most money spent:
Spain
Austria
Italy
France
Turkey 
USA
Netherlands
Switzerland
UK
Czech Republic


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

The ten countries most visited by Brazilians.

1 - USA - 3,240 million
2 - Argentina - 1,550 million
3 - Portugal - 1,440 million
4 - France - 1,016 million
5 - Chile - 700.000
6 - Spain - 690.000
7 - Germany - 605.000
8 - Uruguay - 592.000
9 - Italy - 405.000
10 - United Kingdom - 381.000


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Since I'm at it, here are the countries most visted by the New Caledonians in 2011:
- Metropolitan France: 36,994 New Caledonians visited Metropolitan France in 2011
- Australia: 35,997
- New Zealand: 16,023
- Vanuatu: 11,716
- Wallis and Futuna: 5,047 (most of them Wallisian and Futunian immigrants in New Caledonia who returned home during holidays)
- French Polynesia: 3,761
- Asian countries: 7,329
- other countries: 6,697
TOTAL: 123,564, i.e. 49% of the New Caledonians travelled abroad in 2011

Of note: in 2011 Metropolitan France passed Australia for the first time since 1997. Every other year since statistical records began in 1990 (with the exception of 1997), the New Caledonians visited more Australia than Metropolitan France. Maybe the switch in 2011 is due to the high value of the Australian dollar compared to the euro (to which the Pacific franc is pegged).


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

FAAN said:


> The ten countries most visited by Brazilians.
> 
> 1 - USA - 3,240 million
> 2 - Argentina - 1,550 million
> ...


More Brazilians visit the US than Argentina? That's a surprise.



Jonesy55 said:


> China (inc HK) 0.44m


Canadians seem to travel to China/Hong Kong in greater numbers than the Brits. I thought you'd have us beat by a mile. The corresponding number for Canada is 483,000 in 2010. The number of Canucks visiting China is skyrocketing. I wouldn't be surprised to see it break into one of our top 5 destinations.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Canada*


*Top 15 countries visited (2010)*

01. United States 19,964,000	
02. Mexico 1,354,000	
03. Cuba 1,010,000	
04. United Kingdom 880,000	
05. Dominican Republic 753,000

06. France 740,000	
07. Italy 376,000	
08. Germany 329,000	
09. China 300,000
10. Netherlands 225,000

11. Spain 217,000	
12. Hong Kong 183,000	
13. Jamaica 166,000	
14. Republic of Ireland 160,000	
15. Switzerland 143,000	


Canadians spent $14.73 Billion in the United States in 2010. http://www40.statcan.gc.ca/l01/cst01/arts37a-eng.htm


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Brazilian tourists list:
1st-Orlando
2nd-New York
3rd-Buenos Aires
4th-Miami
5th-Las Vegas
6th-Paris
7th-Santiago
8th-Los Angeles
9th-London
10th-Rome
11th-San Francisco
12th-Cancun
13th-Lake Buena Vista
14th-Montevideo
15th-Punta Cana
16th-Lisbon
17th-Madrid
18th-Barcelona
19th-San Diego
20th-Sunny Isles Beach*

*Brazilian tourists spent more than 3 billion reals per month abroad and during the year of 2011 Brazilian tourists left more than 21 billion DOLLARS abroad.*

*Let's understand why do Brazilian people spend so much abroad.*









*^^ It's one of Brazilian most influence magazines(our TIME magazine version),It's cover says that in Usa an unlocked Iphone 32gb is 815 dollars and in Brazil it is 1650 dollars 
*

* Zara shirt in Portugal U$ 30 dollars in Brazil U$60 dollars
EVEN ASPIRIN IN BRAZIL IT'S 25 DOLLARS FOR A 40 PILS BOX AND 8 DOLLARS FOR THE SAME IN THE US OR ARGENTINA

Around 50 teen groups like this are seen in Disney in July during Brazilian winter break 











*
http://economia.uol.com.br/ultimas-noticias/infomoney/2012/03/14/orlando-e-principal-destino-dos-turistas-brasileiros-no-exterior-revela-pesquisa.jhtm
http://www.advivo.com.br/blog/luisnassif/turistas-brasileiros-deixam-r-33-bi-no-exterior-em-janeiro


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

brazilteen said:


> EVEN ASPIRIN IN BRAZIL IT'S 25 DOLLARS FOR A 40 PILS BOX AND 8 DOLLARS FOR THE SAME IN THE US OR ARGENTINA


:? That is a lot of money just for a few aspirin!

Brand name aspirin here works out at around US$0.15 per pill










While cheap supermarket aspirin costs almost nothing, around US$0.02 per pill.










So is shopping one of the main things Brazilians like to do in other countries? Are there not limits to how much you can bring back to Brazil without paying customs duties?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

brazilteen said:


> *Brazilian tourists list:
> 1st-Orlando
> 2nd-New York
> 3rd-Buenos Aires
> ...


I think this ranking is wrong
where are Bariloche?many brazilians visit Bariloche,a paradise for middle class that can't go travel to Europe and USA
but and Sunny Isles Beach?myself I don't know where is it
and Punta Cana?There's no line for Dominican Republica and nobody know this city in Brazil


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I didn't find figures anywhere but I can tell that Estonia, Sweden are popular because of cruising. Spain and Thailand are also very popular among Fnns. 

About others: Very interesting that Europe hating Brits visit mostly in European countries. 

And those France figures must include airport trips because no way over 500 000 french visit in Finland. I would be surprised if over 1 000 french will visit Finland other than airport.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

We don't hate Europe, what makes you think that?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

apinamies said:


> And those France figures must include airport trips because no way over 500 000 french visit in Finland. I would be surprised if over 1 000 french will visit Finland other than airport.


Those figures Brisavoine posted were for airline passengers to Finland from France. It's not representative of how many French people are visiting Finland because a lot of people use points in Europe like CDG airport in Paris for their connecting flight to Helsinki. 

I might take Air Canada from Toronto to Paris, then continue on a Finnair flight to Helsinki. See what I mean? His post #4 is more indicative of French travel, or 229,000 to all of Scandinavia.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

And it also includes Finns visiting France or transferring through Paris to elsewhere.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

2008 data:

1 China Mainland 3,446,117 (21.6%)
2 South Korea 2,378,102 (14.9%)
3 Hong Kong, China 1,324,797 (8.3%)
4 US Mainland 1,239,014 (7.8%)
5 Hawaii, US 1,175,198 (7.4%) - It's separated in the stats because the destination is too popular/important.
6 Thailand 1,146,633 (7.2%)
7 Taiwan 1,086,691 (6.8%)
8 Guam, US 850,034 (5.3%) - 75% of the tourists in Guam are Japanese.
9 France 674,000 (4.2%)
10 Germany 597,655 (3.7%)
11 Singapore 571,040 (3.6%)
12 Indonesia 546,713 (3.4%)
13 Australia 457,232 (2.9%)
14 Malaysia 433,462 (2.7%)
15 Vietnam 393,091 (2.5%)
16 Macau, China 366,920 (2.3%)
17 Phillipines 359,306 (2.2%)
18 Canada 287,198 (1.8%)
19 Italy 283,819 (1.8%)
20 Switzerland 277,657 (1.7%)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Australia (2008 short-term data - Australian Bureau of Statistics)

New Zealand - 921,100
United States of America - 492,300
United Kingdom - 420,300
Thailand - 404,100
Indonesia - 380,700
China - 277,300
Fiji - 236,200
Singapore - 217,800
Hong Kong - 213,100
Malaysia - 191,000

Total short-term resident departures from Australia = 5.8 million

I get the feeling though, some countries are missing? Surely Japan should be in there somewhere, and Canada...


----------



## Colm Flynn (Mar 8, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> Ok, we have the thread on tourists coming to your country, but where do people from your country like to travel to most?
> 
> Here's the top 30 countries for UK residents in 2010.
> 
> ...


Not suprised by the top 2, it's the countries we visit the most by a mile lol

Suprised that China doesn't have that much visits from the UK and I thought Tunisia would do better considering when I went there several years ago there were quite a lot of British people there (same goes for Morocco).

as for the UAE, I take it a lot of it is people stopping off there when flying to Australia?

I was trying to look for a Irish version of this but can't seem to find one.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

apinamies said:


> And those France figures must include airport trips because no way over 500 000 french visit in Finland. I would be surprised if over 1 000 french will visit Finland other than airport.





isaidso said:


> Those figures Brisavoine posted were for airline passengers to Finland from France. It's not representative of how many French people are visiting Finland because a lot of people use points in Europe like CDG airport in Paris for their connecting flight to Helsinki.


There were 132,000 French tourists in Finland in 2010, up from 94,000 in 2009. The figure should be even higher in 2011. The French tourists are the 5th largest group of tourists in Finland.

Source: http://www.pros-du-tourisme.com/act...finlande-cartonne-sur-le-marche-francais.html

Finland tourism commercial on the walls of the Métro in Paris:


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Jonesy55 said:


> We don't hate Europe, what makes you think that?


Maybe word dislike is better, hate too strong word. I'm not going deeper why I believe to that being case.



isaidso said:


> Those figures Brisavoine posted were for airline passengers to Finland from France. It's not representative of how many French people are visiting Finland because a lot of people use points in Europe like CDG airport in Paris for their connecting flight to Helsinki.
> 
> I might take Air Canada from Toronto to Paris, then continue on a Finnair flight to Helsinki. See what I mean? His post #4 is more indicative of French travel, or 229,000 to all of Scandinavia.





Jonesy55 said:


> And it also includes Finns visiting France or transferring through Paris to elsewhere.


Now I understand that better. You really don't see much French traveling in Finland outside of airports. Finns for the other hand visit France fairly often.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Why would a French person fly to Finland and then not leave the airport? :laugh:

I've seen several groups of French teenagers today hanging around Birmingham city centre, the jewel in Britain's tourism crown.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

brisavoine said:


> There were 132,000 French tourists in Finland in 2010, up from 94,000 in 2009. The figure should be even higher in 2011. The French tourists are the 5th largest group of tourists in Finland.
> 
> Source: http://www.pros-du-tourisme.com/act...finlande-cartonne-sur-le-marche-francais.html
> 
> Finland tourism commercial on the walls of the Métro in Paris:


That much more than I would thought. Many of them visit in Northern Finland I guess.

edit: Why I didn't read thread title it is from your country not in your country. My bad english strikes again.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

*United States*

*Top countries visited (2010):*
Mexico (20.0 million)
Canada (11.7 million)
United Kingdom (2.4 million)
Dominican Republic (1.8 million)
France (1.8 million)
Italy (1.8 million)

*Top countries for U.S. spending:*
Mexico ($9.7 billion)
United Kingdom ($8.0 billion)
Canada ($7.0 billion)
Japan ($4.6 billion)
Germany ($5.2 billion)

*Source: International Trade Administration*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

isaidso said:


> Canadians seem to travel to China/Hong Kong in greater numbers than the Brits. I thought you'd have us beat by a mile. The corresponding number for Canada is 483,000 in 2010. The number of Canucks visiting China is skyrocketing. I wouldn't be surprised to see it break into one of our top 5 destinations.


Considering that Vancouver and Toronto have a huge expat community from Hong Kong, I can't say I am surprised by this fact.


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

apinamies said:


> Maybe word dislike is better, hate too strong word. I'm not going deeper why I believe to that being case.


This is complete nonsense, but thanks for your contribution :nuts:.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

diablo234 said:


> Considering that Vancouver and Toronto have a huge expat community from Hong Kong, I can't say I am surprised by this fact.


Also for non ethnic Chinese residents from Western Canada at least China is actually one of the nearer foreign countries even if it is a long haul flight.

From the UK there are probably 100 countries nearer than China!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> I think this ranking is wrong
> where are Bariloche?many brazilians visit Bariloche,a paradise for middle class that can't go travel to Europe and USA
> but and Sunny Isles Beach?myself I don't know where is it
> and Punta Cana?There's no line for Dominican Republica and nobody know this city in Brazil


 It's the ranking from hoteis.com Sunny isles beach and Lake buena Ventura are both in Florida near Miami and Orland....cheaper hotels for those cities visitors.
And about Punta Cana you are wrong at least in São Paulo state it's REALLY popular there are GOL airlines flight to Punta Cana MANY MANY people go there so it's not that fake.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Jonesy55 said:


> I've seen several groups of French teenagers today hanging around Birmingham city centre, the jewel in Britain's tourism crown.


If they come from Lens, that's understandable.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

They didn't have the ch'ti look....


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

What's the Ch'ti look?

PS: Brisavoine's great-great-grandmother was a Ch'ti. Eugénie was her name.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

diablo234 said:


> Considering that Vancouver and Toronto have a huge expat community from Hong Kong, I can't say I am surprised by this fact.


True, but the UK has strong ties to Hong Kong as well. China isn't all that much closer for Canadians than Brits and they have almost double our population. The Brits do seem to visit India more than we do though.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

isaidso said:


> True, but the UK has strong ties to Hong Kong as well. China isn't all that much closer for Canadians than Brits and they have almost double our population. The Brits do seem to visit India more than we do though.


Well Canada has a much larger Chinese population than the UK (most of the UK's asian population is actually of Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi origin) so many of those people are probably either visiting China to see remaining family, conduct business over there, etc.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

isaidso said:


> *Canada*
> 
> 
> *Top 15 countries visited (2010)*
> ...


Wear a maple leaf- shirt or something next time you visit Hong Kong, so we know you are Canadian and not Brits or American. :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

diablo234 said:


> Well Canada has a much larger Chinese population than the UK (most of the UK's asian population is actually of Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi origin) so many of those people are probably either visiting China to see remaining family, conduct business over there, etc.


That's probably a big factor when you consider how many ethnic Chinese are in Vancouver and elsewhere in Canada. Likewise the 0.43m British visits to Pakistan were probably 95%+ Pakistani-British visiting relatives etc, and to a lesser extent the same would be true for India and Poland.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

The Indo-Canadian population was listed at 1,230,051 in 2010 while the Indo-British population was just under 1,500,000 the same year. You have 850,000 visits to India by Brits while our figure is under 100,000. That's quite a discrepancy.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

HK999 said:


> Wear a maple leaf- shirt or something next time you visit Hong Kong, so we know you are Canadian and not Brits or American. :lol:


Canadians in Hong Kong will likely blend in with the locals rather than be mistaken for Americans or Brits, wouldn't you say? When we're in the US they think we're Americans, and when we're in Europe then also think we're Americans. I doubt we're ever confused with Brits.


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

isaidso said:


> The Indo-Canadian population was listed at 1,230,051 in 2010 while the Indo-British population was just under 1,500,000 the same year. You have 850,000 visits to India by Brits while our figure is under 100,000. That's quite a discrepancy.


I think a lot of the people of indian origins in canada came in several generations via other countries - ie not directly from india... also canada is further away


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

India has been Canada's 2nd biggest source country for immigrants after China for about 20 years, but you're right about the last part; India is further away.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

Where did the Dutch went on vacation in 2011.

At least 12 million Dutch tourist went on holiday for at least one week or longer. So the weekend/day or city-trips aren't calculated. The Dutch spend 15 billion Euros in 2011

*Top 5 Europa in 2011*
1. France 1.5 million visitors
2. Germany 950.000
3. Spain 860.000
4. Italy 675.000
5. Turkey 550.000

*Top 5 intercontinental in 2011*
1. USA 250.000
2. Indonesia 70.000
3. Canada 50.000
4. Netherlands Antilles 40.000
5. Thailand 32.000

Source: Royal Dutch Touring Club

http://www.anwb.nl/vakantie/nieuws-en-tips/archief,/2011/mei/ZomerprognoseANWB.html


----------



## zztceffe (May 16, 2009)

Thailand

Top 20 Most visited nationalities in 2011
Malaysia	2,470,686
China[20]	1,760,564
Japan 1,126,221 
Russia	1,014,493 
South Korea1,014,292 
India 916,787 
Laos 887,677 
Australia	854,064 
United Kingdom	844,224 
United States	684,073 
Singapore	670,148 
Germany	603,177 
Vietnam	488,315 
France	509,225 
Taiwan	450,753 
Hong Kong	418,063 
Indonesia	369,530 
Sweden	336,593 
Philippines	271,903 
Cambodia	252,705
Grand Total	17,105,283


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

Sarcasticity said:


> I actually am quite surprised to find out Mexico was #1 as all along I too expected Americans to visit Canada more often than Mexico. Mexico seemed to be just a summer getaway for many Americans


Don't forget that there are millions of americans of mexican heritage. Maybe the number of Americans visiting Mexico seems inflated because of that.3

... oops - it seems El Mariachi has already made this point on page 3


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

jefferson2 said:


> Don't forget that there are millions of americans of mexican heritage. Maybe the number of Americans visiting Mexico seems inflated because of that.3
> 
> ... oops - it seems El Mariachi has already made this point on page 3


Plus, Thousands of baby boomers / ex pats actually owns a Villa in Mexican towns to spend the winter season.

Im not sure if those figures include business travelers, but the comercial interchange is also intense.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canada had been the #1 destination of US travelers throughout the 20th century. I guess Mexico has topped the list since 9-11?


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

I think the trend turned southwards because of one or some of the following factors:

-Change in the US ethnic composition ( biggest immigration impact started at the late XX century).

-Mexico developed a pretty well Touristic infraestructure. Mexico is not the same as it was in the 60s when Acapulco was a Jet Set spot, but actually was th only one toursitic beach destination in Mex. In the late 70s, Cancun, Ixtapa, Los Cabos, Nuevo Vallarta, Huatulco, San Miguel de Allende and a lot of towns were actually created to attract tourist from the US and Can.

-The change in the US Demographics could also impacted and given the improved touristic infraestructure, it seems some elders, (ex pats-baby boomers) prefer the Sun of Vallarta than the cold of Quebec. (Mexico recieves more foreign tourists during the winter season). Ex pats living in Mexico could range between 500 K to 1 million but havent found an official source.

-If figures include business travellers, then NAFTA must be boosted the number of passengers as well. There are hundreds of multinationals that came to Mexico after NAFTA and still counting.

I dont think 9-11 should be the main reason of the change in the trend. Security controls were also fully implemented for those passangers going to and specially returning from Mexico (specially those travelling by Air).


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

*USA*

Top 20 foreign destinations:

1. Canada
2. Mexico
3. FAIL
4. FAIL
5. FAIL
...

:lol:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

friedemann said:


> *USA*
> 
> Top 20 foreign destinations:
> 
> ...


I'm trying to figure out why that would be funny...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

isakres said:


> I think the trend turned southwards because of one or some of the following factors:
> 
> -Change in the US ethnic composition ( biggest immigration impact started at the late XX century).
> 
> ...


Those points are all valid, but the fact remains that US travel to Canada fell almost 50% after 9-11 and has never recovered. Canadians and Americans had historically thought nothing of popping across the border for a couple hours with lots of folks in border towns crossing daily. Your favourite grocer might be on one side and your favourite diner on the other. Some people had the border running through their house. That all ended with 9-11.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

isaidso said:


> Those points are all valid, but the fact remains that US travel to Canada fell almost 50% after 9-11 and has never recovered. Canadians and Americans had historically thought nothing of popping across the border for a couple hours with lots of folks in border towns crossing daily. Your favourite grocer might be on one side and your favourite diner on the other. Some people had the border running through their house. That all ended with 9-11.


mmhh i dont have an explanation for such decline in the transnational crossings between USA and Can. Down here security procedures were also implemented and Mexicans still cross the borders to Texas, California, etc ..................no matter of they are legal or ilegal lol.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*The explanation:* It's because crossing into Canada was extremely easy before 9-11. It used to be called the 'world's longest undefended border'. 

If you're used to popping down the street to see your friend or visit the corner store that just happens to be in Canada with no passport and few questions you do it as part of your daily/weekly routine. Now that you need a passport, a degree of interrogation, and possibly invasive searches, the trip that you previously thought nothing of becomes a hassle and you only do it occasionally. US trips to Canada got cut in half.

Both the Canadian and Mexican borders saw increased security after 9-11. The difference is that before, the Canadian border was very very lax. The Mexican one never was lax like that. Quite predictably, traffic to Canada took a far harder hit than traffic to Mexico because of how easy the crossing used to be at the Canadian border.


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

zztceffe said:


> Thailand
> 
> Top 20 Most visited nationalities in 2011
> Malaysia	2,470,686
> ...


Russia? Really?

Hard to imagine Russia being higher on the list than Australia, Hong Kong and even Cambodia which is right next door!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

That looks like tourists visiting Thailand to me rather than where Thais are going which is what this thread is about....


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

isaidso said:


> The explanation: It's because crossing into Canada was extremely easy before 9-11. It used to be called the 'world's longest undefended border'.
> 
> If you're used to popping down the street to see your friend or visit the corner store that just happens to be in Canada with no passport and few questions you do it as part of your daily/weekly routine. Now that you need a passport, a degree of interrogation, and possibly invasive searches, the trip that you previously thought nothing of becomes a hassle and you only do it occasionally. US trips to Canada got cut in half.
> 
> Both the Canadian and Mexican borders saw increased security after 9-11. The difference is that before, the Canadian border was very very lax. The Mexican one never was lax like that. Quite predictably, traffic to Canada took a far harder hit than traffic to Mexico because of how easy the crossing used to be at the Canadian border.


Are there many sizeable communities where that sort of thing would have been practical beforehand anyway? Ie urban areas straddling the border.

I can think of Detroit-Windsor but that's about it.....


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> Are there many sizeable communities where that sort of thing would have been practical beforehand anyway? Ie urban areas straddling the border.
> 
> I can think of Detroit-Windsor but that's about it.....


Ciudad Juarez and El Paso
San Diego and Tijuana

You probably mean between the U.S. and Canada...I think there are some along the borders in upstate NY and New England, like Buffalo and Toronto, but they probably aren't as close together or as large. Seattle and Vancouver are pretty close as well.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, I meant in Canada...

For popping over the border on a very regular basis to buy groceries, fill up the car etc to be practical I would think that you need to live within a few minutes drive of a border crossing with a town/city no more than a couple of miles the other side, otherwise it becomes too far just to detour on the way home from work.

I took a look and there's Niagara of course, some suburbs of Buffalo and maybe a few other pretty small places but for 99.9% of Canadians such daily cross-border travel just to buy bread or other such small daily tasks would seem rather impractical even without any border security. :dunno:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*MEXICO*

I had to make some research because there is not a list showing the number of mexicans in other countries, there are a lot missing, but here is my list

Mexico 167.3 million (Mexicans visiting another city at least once)
United States 7.4 million (Not counting people who crosses the border daily for work in border cities)
Spain 253,080
Guatemala 132,400
Canada 120,499 
France 88,320
Cuba 78,455
UK 78,000
Argentina 42,460
Peru 28,260





Here is the list shown in Wikipedia of preferred destinations for Mexican tourists, but there are no count figures


1. Mexico
2. USA
3. Cuba
4. Canada
5. Spain
6. France
7. Italy
8. Vatican City
9. UK
10. Guatemala
11. Germany
12. Belgium
13. Netherlands
14, Switzerland
15, Perú
16. Costa Rica
17. Argentina
18. Dominican Republic
19. Brazil
20. Ecuador


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> That looks like tourists visiting Thailand to me rather than where Thais are going which is what this thread is about....


Yeah. Loads of Russians in some parts of Thailand. I can't quite imagine Thais going in the other direction, or 17 million people in the country being able to afford a foreign holiday in any given year.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Yeah, I meant in Canada...
> 
> For popping over the border on a very regular basis to buy groceries, fill up the car etc to be practical I would think that you need to live within a few minutes drive of a border crossing with a town/city no more than a couple of miles the other side, otherwise it becomes too far just to detour on the way home from work.
> 
> I took a look and there's Niagara of course, some suburbs of Buffalo and maybe a few other pretty small places but for 99.9% of Canadians such daily cross-border travel just to buy bread or other such small daily tasks would seem rather impractical even without any border security. :dunno:


They're almost all small border towns, but their traffic was quite significant. If we exclude Detroit for the purpose of the discussion, well over a million Americans live within 10 minutes of the border. That's not an insignificant number. If you have these people crossing once/week on average, that's 52 million trips/year. It's not hard to see this type of travel plummeting after 9-11.

It was a small proportion of people making tons of trips every year. It's this travel that evaporated after 9-11.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

gabrielbabb said:


> *MEXICO*
> 
> I had to make some research because there is not a list showing the number of mexicans in other countries, there are a lot missing, but here is my list
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised that Canada isn't in 2nd after the US. Mexican-Canadian ties have been historically very weak, but I still expected geography to bump Canada to 2nd.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

It seems nobody cares about Canada in Northamerica lol.

#forever alone.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Spain 2010

France 2,786,000
Portugal 1,557,000
Italia 1,475,000
UK 948,000
Morocco 880,000
Germany 788,000
Andorra 641,000
Th Netherlands 481,000
USA 332,000
Romania 324,000
Belgium 241,000
Switzerland 155,000

Top circle: Number of days by country
Bottom circle: Total overnights


----------



## niko.athens.greece (Apr 29, 2011)

WeimieLvr said:


> Ciudad Juarez and El Paso
> San Diego and Tijuana
> 
> You probably mean between the U.S. and Canada...I think there are some along the borders in upstate NY and New England, like Buffalo and Toronto, but they probably aren't as close together or as large. Seattle and Vancouver are pretty close as well.


*Actually, if you were to look at the map closely, the majority of Canadian cities lay within 200 miles of the border. From West to East, Vancouver is the largest metro area on the border. Vancouver and the suburbs go from the North Shore Mountains / Squamish down to the border. From downtown Vancouver, the border is a mere half hour a way. White Rock, Surrey, Abbotsford, Langley, Tsawassen etc. are all in metro Vancouver and cradle the border. If there was no border, Bellingham would be closer to Vancouver than many of the more eastern parts of the Greater Vancouver area. Calgary isn't that far, but certainly not a border city nor is Regina, but Winnipeg is very close as is Montreal. As for Toronto, it is 1.5 hrs from the Falls but Niagara Falls is a border city with Niagara Falls and Buffalo right across from it. Windsor and Detroit are one metro area with the border now evident more than ever due to 9-11. If any two countries were to have lax laws when it comes to borders I cannot think of two countries more close to one another than the two siblings; children of a common mother. Yet, it is in Europe, with a rich history, if not the richest [at least in the western world] that took the initiative to open up their borders. You are always going to have those that abuse a system, but most people would go about doing things as they normally would have done so. The border would not do anything to deter their behavior. I know for a fact, that every border I have ever crossed, I crossed it the same way every single time. Of course, farther east of Montreal, tens of towns and cities are close to the border. The border has always been of importance to border states and provinces. The tightening of this border should have been reconsidered by looking at other ways to protect the border and the security of both nationals in both countries. Fences may make good neighbors, but walls whether visible or not can destroy even the strongest of relationships. As a dual citizen of both countries, it upsets me to think that back home I can't drive back and forth at ease and here in Europe I can go throughout the European Union without a passport but I'd need one to go through Blaine and Pt. Roberts. hno:*


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

isaidso said:


> I'm a bit surprised that Canada isn't in 2nd after the US. Mexican-Canadian ties have been historically very weak, but I still expected geography to bump Canada to 2nd.


Canada requires Mexican citizens to have a visa first before arriving in Canada, which probably expains why more Mexican tourists don't visit Canada as much in comparison with the US or other Latin American countries.










Also not to mention that you have other countries nearby such as Guatemala, which is much cheaper to visit for Mexicans overall and they don't have any visa restrictions for Mexican citizens visiting that country.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

That's true. The visa restrictions on Mexicans caused quite a bit of stink up here actually. It smacked of discrimination and not the type of message we wanted to send, especially to a close American country like Mexico.


----------

